

Show HN: Slack Digest – curated daily digest for your Slack channels - spenceryang
http://slackdigest.com

======
spenceryang
Hello everyone! I'm Spencer and the maker of SlackDigest. SlackDigest was born
out of a weekend hackathon to build something to help us manage the boatloads
of Slack messages we get every day, being part of several Slack groups and
communities.

How SlackDigest intelligently "digests" the Slack channels are based on
various basic parameters such as text length, keywords, user, question or not,
etc. So it doesn't require you to go out of your way to add signals such as
__or -- to make it register in your digests.

It requires administrators to add the bot, so we're working with teams and
community leaders to get it in Slack groups. Some of our users are also
happily paying to get email digests sent directly to their inboxes.

Look forward to your feedback and suggestions! Also if you happen to have a
background in language processing, please let us know if you'd like to help
make SlackDigest bot even better :D

------
redwards510
Could you include an example report? I cannot add in an unknown integration
without upsetting my team, but if I show them what it does, they might be more
receptive.

~~~
spenceryang
Hey there! Thanks for letting me know. Have included two screenshots here of
the opt in message sent to all your team members and a preview of the email
digest. Do let me know if you need more info.

[http://i.imgur.com/cofLtvd.png](http://i.imgur.com/cofLtvd.png)
[http://i.imgur.com/9IX3oLr.png](http://i.imgur.com/9IX3oLr.png)

